# Excited but... What do you think this is?



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 16, 2005)

What type do you think this is?


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2005)

'aye Jblaze. I hate to be "bearer of _bad_ news", but that is a hermophradite...and in a big way, too. Those buds will be packed with seeds...worthless _hermi_ seeds. You will get a _little_ smokeable product, but unless you want the same problem again, DO NOT use those seeds.
 Are those indoor plants? Were they subjected to interruptions during the "lights off" cycle?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 16, 2005)

hermophradite...and in a big way..

You got to be $hitting me. I waited 3 months for that. What a buz kill. The seeds were what was left over from a baggie. Is this just the strain of the seed or is it the way the fact that I dropped three seeds together when starting them off in the early summer? Can the bud be salvaged with sweat-equity: By mythodically picking them out after they dry? Don't tell me this because I was hoping for a good winter  What are my options? I have four large plants. When do they look like they will be ready for harvest? Any help for this disaster is appreciated.  Also, they were outdoor plants planted in 7 gallon buckets.


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2005)

it could very well be "genetics", many times a few seeds found in the bottom of a bag of good weed, were fathered by a stray male flower.       "Hermis procreate hermis"      OD in buckets ehh? were/are they exposed to a streetlight or porchlight?...any source of nite time lights? (light stress is well know for bringing out the hermis) 


Of course the bud is smokeable, there  just won't be nearlly as much, due to the seeds. The plants look great, as far s health and structure. You done well, other than "whatever" provoked the herophridism.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks.  Just good old fashioned wattering and fertilizer.  How long until you think they will be ready for harvest (if you can tell)?


----------



## Hick (Sep 17, 2005)

"Ruff estimate"...I'd guesse 2-3 weeks. In the mean time, you could make an attempt to pluck all those nasty male flowers outta those buds. I imagine the damage is already done, but it "might" help. The mle flowers are all those "banana" lookers.


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2005)

Ah, I thought so too.  But for a hermie, it's a FANTASTIC specimen, no?  (Speaking from a botanical standpoint.)


----------



## Hick (Sep 17, 2005)

> But for a hermie, it's a FANTASTIC specimen,


 Yes it is! I hope you don't mind if I save it, and use it when asked for an example.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Sep 17, 2005)

Anything to further the positive growing and ehnacement of knowledge.  Also, the only artificial light they were exposed to was a 150 watt motion sensor security light that only went off when I walked into the area.  It very rarely went off at night at all.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 17, 2005)

JohnnyBlaze said:
			
		

> Anything to further the positive growing and ehnacement of knowledge. Also, the only artificial light they were exposed to was a 150 watt motion sensor security light that only went off when I walked into the area. It very rarely went off at night at all.


 
Aha!
There ya go. 
Interrupting the dark cycle during flowering is more than likely what caused your problem.
Plants don't like that.
Even once is enough to screw things up.
I have motion sensor lights too, placed on the only approach to the entrance to my fenced garden.
When something turns the lights on, they are positioned so they don't shine on the plants.

Johnny, this is probably not what you want to hear at this point in time, BUT
Most grow books mention the dangers of light pollution.
Don't get mad cause I'm NOT ragging on ya, but reading up on the subject may well have prevented this catastrophy.
With my sympathies let me suggest that you read a grow book. 2 books are better than one because 1 may omit pertinent info.

And like Hick said, the seeds you'll end up with are worthless (unless you raise canaries).

Sorry about this years crop. It's happened to me before so I know the feeling.


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2005)

You know Ganja, I know you're right about not interrupting the dark cycle, but I've seen at least one exception to this rule.  When I was too young and stupid to know any better, I brought a pure female to full bud maturity even though it was exposed to those amber colored street lights at night.   How is it that I got away with that?  Can you think of anything that might explain it?  Honestly... there were no seeds, no sacs.... it was just pure indica bud.


----------



## Hick (Sep 17, 2005)

Pure/true/100% females won't hermy under stress.
_That's why_ only true fems should be used in sex reversal operations, to produce "so called" _feminized_ seeds.


----------

